# What kind of wood is this?



## JJDiesel (Jul 1, 2013)

Someone about a half a mile from me cut a tree down friday and put it by the road. After driving by it a few times I couldn't stand it any more so I stopped and took some pictures. What kind of wood is this?











Thanks for looking.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

A good picture of a leaf will provide more information then the pictures you posted.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

My first guess would be Maple. Or, maybe Poplar.





















.


----------



## JJDiesel (Jul 1, 2013)

The leaves have already dried and turned brown as you can see in the first picture so I am not sure if getting dedicated leaf pictures will help. The trunk was probably 28 inches in diameter or more. I just found the pattern in the pattern in the stump very interesting. The tree was beside the road so I would be concerned about nails.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Partially dead spalting Hackberry ...enough dead leaves, dead center, bark, end grain there to tell...and split like hackberry.


----------



## JJDiesel (Jul 1, 2013)

Is it good for anything?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

If you like turning.....spalt is pretty. It appeared to be firewood length, unless set-up to saw shorts, they are aggravating BUT can be done. You can carefully make some chainsaw lumber for small projects.

Where you hiding at here in Mid TN???


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree with Tim. It's Hackberry.


----------



## JJDiesel (Jul 1, 2013)

The log in the first few pictures is larger than it looks. It is maybe 5 feet or longer. There is no way I could move it. Everything else is cut up short.


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

The wood looks like one of the hard maples to me, and the branches look like they're opposite (is Hackberry opposite, or am I just seeing things), and Maples love to compartmentalize rot like that.

Just another opinion,
Acer

EDIT: Looking closer, it doesn't look quite opposite, so not Maple. :-/ Guess it's Hackberry.


----------



## whtelk (Jun 8, 2013)

Elm?


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

My 0.02 $
I mostly agree with hackberry (=sugarberry), as it looks like the ones I've cut around here. Turns well and spalting really sets off the turnings.
The soft middle reminds me of chinaberry (=chokecherry here)--that's the way they grow 'round here, except the wood color is too light. Tried turning some once, but it'll be a cold day somewhere before I do that again.
Dave H


----------



## JJDiesel (Jul 1, 2013)

Somebody must have seen the value in the wood. A few days ago the good sized pieces disappeared to include the large trunk part.


----------

